# WY1272 American Ale Yeast II



## Dan Pratt (4/2/13)

The past few pale ale brews have fermented very very fast with this ale yeast. I am onto my 3rd generation of this yeast and again it had fermented rapidly. my question is does the too fast ferment produce a different profile? i have used liquid yeast for about 12 months now but these are really fermenting quickly ( first brews with 1272, normally just 1056) 

The last three beers were as follows

OG - 1.049 FG 1.006 - 5days primary, 7days secondary straight to keg - req. yeast starter 0.8lt, starter = 1.0lt

OG - 1.050 FG 1.007 - 5days primary, 4days secondary, 4 days cold crash - req. yeast starter 0.9lt, starter = 1.0lt 

OG 1.055 and checked today because the other 2 fermented so fast, @ 48hrs already at 1.012 - req. starter 1.1lt, starter was 1.2lt

I test with a refractomer and allow for the ABV calc using onebeer.com 

I chill my wort after all grain mash. I do not aerate with a stone just the spoon and when the wort goes into the fermenter.

It appears that the slight over pitching is getting the job done faster>>


----------



## Lurks (4/2/13)

It's a pretty fast yeast when you pitch a good starter or healthy slurry.

Can't really answer your question about speed of ferment. I generally pitch generous starters and the whole thing goes off like a bomb, tastes awesome. Lovely floccer, great peppery flavour to it compared to the dullness of US05 (in my view).


----------



## beerbog (4/2/13)

From memory it should take less than a week for a healthy primary to finish, I generally leave mine 12 - 14 days to settle out anyway. Also depends on your ferment temp. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Hippy (4/2/13)

What sort of temps are you fermenting at?


----------



## Thefatdoghead (4/2/13)

How does the beer taste? Sounds like your over pitching. When iv'e over pitched and had a fast ferment I find you get a bland beer and it tends to strip a lot of the profile out of the beer as well as hop flavour and aroma etc. I asked myself the question, am I really saving money if my beer is average?


----------



## hsb (4/2/13)

I'm 5 days in from a 2l starter, pitched and stable at 20C. Lovely smells, fluffy Krausen still. Is an AIPA. Only used this yeast once before but doesn't seem out of keeping with other ale yeasts I've used. 1062 OG but not taking hydro readings yet. I'll be giving a full week to clean up when I get to FG, then a CC. 1006/7 lower than my ales ever get (from 66-67C mashes)


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/2/13)

The fermentation temps are at 20c +/- 1c with a STC temp controlled fridge.

The beer smells good and taste's like a little bitter on the primary taste test which is usaully after day 3-4 of primary. 

This tends to improve when secondary is nearly finished and the beer has fermented right out. Malt taste, bitterness level and hop aroma is good at this stage ( well im pretty critical of my beers and find reasons to think its not quite good enough, but thats how i motivate myself to make it better )


----------



## tiprya (5/2/13)

My current beer with this yeast is at 1.017 (from 1.047) after 3 days at 18 degrees.

I mashed at 68, so only expecting it to hit ~1.012. Should hit terminal gravity in a day or two, then I'll give it a while to clean up after itself.


----------



## stux (5/2/13)

Sounds about right for a healthy pitch at 20C with WY1272

I don't rack, but crash chill on day 11 and keg on day 14

Which i think is about what you're getting with your secondary stage.


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/2/13)

i decided to rack to secondary tonight and took a sample for checking the gravity on the refractometer.

got a reading of 5.9brix. that converted on onebeer.com shows my gravity completed at 1.004 and an ABV 6.1%. 

My beer went from 1.055 to 1.004 in 3 days>>> that seems really fast. 

Mash Profile on Speidel BM 20lt - 

Time 20/20/90/15
Temp 40/52/64/78

I will have this sit in secondary for 5days, but it appears to be complete yes/no?


----------



## razz (5/2/13)

Steady gravity readings tells you when it's done Pratty1. 1.004 is very low for that yeast and most beers in general. I'd be checking with a hydrometer.


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/2/13)

razz said:


> Steady gravity readings tells you when it's done Pratty1. 1.004 is very low for that yeast and most beers in general. I'd be checking with a hydrometer.


my hydrometer smashed a few months ago.


----------



## tiprya (5/2/13)

1.004 seems very low for 1272. I don't think I've gotten this yeast below 1.010.

You did mash at 64 though, and I've never done that.


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/2/13)

I was thinking that maybe the dryer mash at 6c4 could be the reason. The other 2 were at 66 and 68c and they too went well under the 1.010 gravity. think i might check my reefractomer again with distilled water.


----------



## micblair (6/2/13)

Agreed, how does it taste, 1.004 would be pretty dry I would imagine?


----------



## DUANNE (6/2/13)

i never have any problems with getting good attenuation with this yeast usually 80% plus. most beers i do are around 1050-60 mashed generally 65-66 and with a one minute dose of oxygen from a more beer bernzomatic setup.


----------



## stux (6/2/13)

I can't get a reliable FG with my refractometer. I find depending on how I squint, after calculations, using the squinty OG, i could be +-4 points quite easily.

I'd check with a hydrometer


----------



## jeddog (17/4/13)

I brewed a 60lt batch of American Pale Ale mashed a 67C for an hour
OG was 1.052, fermented with 1272 at 18.5C ( pitched with a 4lt starter )
Day 5 I upped the temp to 19C 
Day 7 has completely stopped
FG 1.014 ?

As this is the first time using the 1272 yeast. Its got me buggered why the FG is so high..
Should I up the temp to get it to drop a few more points?

any thoughts?

jeddog


----------



## Phoney (17/4/13)

jeddog said:


> I brewed a 60lt batch of American Pale Ale mashed a 67C for an hour
> OG was 1.052, fermented with 1272 at 18.5C ( pitched with a 4lt starter )
> Day 5 I upped the temp to 19C
> Day 7 has completely stopped
> ...


1.014 isnt a high FG, although it really is impossible to say without seeing your recipe.

Mashing at 67C will result in a higher FG than if you mashed at 64 - 66. Bump it up to 21 - 22 and if it doesnt move, its done.


----------



## nala (17/4/13)

Pratty1 said:


> The past few pale ale brews have fermented very very fast with this ale yeast. I am onto my 3rd generation of this yeast and again it had fermented rapidly. my question is does the too fast ferment produce a different profile? i have used liquid yeast for about 12 months now but these are really fermenting quickly ( first brews with 1272, normally just 1056)
> 
> The last three beers were as follows
> 
> ...


Can it be assumed that the vast majority of your fermentables is sugar ?
If you have cloned a yeast that can do what you claim, I reckon Coopers will be paying you multi millions for the yeast.
There is obviously a mistake in your calculations or your equipment is not recording properly.
It does not make sense that the bigger the yeast starter, the greater the attenuation to the extent that you are claiming.
To reply to this post in a meaningful way would require more detail of what you are using as a recipe.


----------



## Dan Pratt (17/4/13)

Hi Nala, 

I started this thread 2 1/2 months ago and you come along with nothing but a trolls response to the OP (me) and from reading that.......obviously you know more about brewing with liquid wyeast 1272 than the rest of us and for that fact brewing in general. 

We all appreciate your helpful post and make sure to keep and eye out for further input on the forum.

Cheers.


----------



## WitWonder (26/4/13)

jeddog said:


> I brewed a 60lt batch of American Pale Ale mashed a 67C for an hour
> OG was 1.052, fermented with 1272 at 18.5C ( pitched with a 4lt starter )
> Day 5 I upped the temp to 19C
> Day 7 has completely stopped
> ...


The FG is relative to your OG and the attenuation of the yeast used, amongst other things like wort fermentables. The attenuation of 1272 according to the manufacturer is 72-76%, so given your FG is within this range I'd suggest it doesn't have much more than a point or two to go. 



Pratty1 said:


> Hi Nala,
> 
> I started this thread 2 1/2 months ago and you come along with nothing but a trolls response to the OP (me) and from reading that.......obviously you know more about brewing with liquid wyeast 1272 than the rest of us and for that fact brewing in general.
> 
> ...


I don't see Nala's post as being terribly offensive. The data provided by you and the rated attenuation of the yeast provided by the manufacturer suggests that having a rated attenuation of 87%, as you've stated by way of your OG/FG figures, is so far beyond what the yeast is capable of that it suggests a problem with your equipment, calculations, recipe, process, or all of the above. This is what Nala is alluding to: if you have a yeast capable of doing that then you should offer it to a commercial brewer


----------

